
Uber wants Congress to include protections for drivers in coronavirus stimulus - jiveturkey
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/23/21190806/uber-coronavirus-driver-protections-economic-stimulus
======
jiveturkey
> ‘My goal in writing to you is not to ask for a bailout for Uber’

translation for the hard of reading:

'My goal in writing to you is to ask for a bailout for Uber'

